# Million dollar frame



## Wanderlust (Mar 30, 2017)

Just saw this on eBay for only $895,000. Some fine points there, but dadgum.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2017)

I wonder how many of them date to about 3-5 BP? 

IF they are authentic, perfect Calf Creek, Andice, and Pedernales points like that are scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## dtala (Mar 30, 2017)

nice points but nowhere near worth avg $6,000 per point for those points.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 2, 2017)

The owner might be as old as some of those points before they sell for that kind of money..But, you never can tell someone might actually pay that for them...


----------

